# Los Angeles, CA - Possible dumbo litter adoptions



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Our rescue will have an "oops" litter (possibly two) that will be in need of some homes in about a month and a half or so in the West Los Angeles, CA area. Pre-reservations are being taken now.
The doe we know about for sure is a Fawn dumbo and the other possible doe is a Cinnamon Pearl dumbo. The buck(s) can be any of the following: Agouti standard ear, Black Berkshire dumbo, Blue dumbo or Himalayan. We will take in the doe(s) as they get closer to their due date. For now, we are taking pre-reservations to try and find the little ones homes! As with all litters, we will not know the sexes or how many babies will be in the litter until they arrive, so reservations will be honored in the order they are taken and those of you who have something specific in mind (i.e. gender, color, dumbo, etc.), will be accommodated to the best of our ability.
I will post regular updated here on Goosemoose, or you can check our website for more information about who Rockstar Rats Rescue is and our past adoptions: www.rockstarrats.com 
If you would like to make a reservation, please e-mail [email protected]

Thank you everyone!


----------

